# New miter Saw



## Muntaine (Mar 28, 2021)

So I am fade up with my 12" Dewalt DW705 miter saw that I inherited from my father about 10 years ago.. So I'm looking at a new saw from Best Miter Saw Review 2021 - Best Sliding Compound Miter Saws. I am wondering what saws I ought to be looking at. 
Any thoughts?


----------

